# Apartment exits



## HRdbarch (Dec 30, 2016)

Greetings,
Am working on an 8 unit 2 story apartment building. A code review indicated 2 exits required. Was reviewing a nearby similar project that was able to reduce to one exits by adding fire suppression. Scouring through the code I could not find any section that provides for that reduction. Was wondering if someone could help point me in the direction of that provision.
Am in Oregon with our codes essentially the same as 2015 IBC.
regards,
David


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2016)

Welcome

Asking a holiday question


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2016)

Read through this it talks about single exits

There are a few more threads on the subject,  plus give it a few days for more answers


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com...building-interior-bedrooms.14062/#post-155482


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2016)

One more to read through

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com...nits-two-exit-building-bedroom-windows.11632/


----------



## HRdbarch (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for this.
Am hitting the road for the holiday but will review when arrive.


----------



## steveray (Jan 3, 2017)

I think the 2012 allows it with 1 MOE....It should be less than 125', should be sprinklered, 1014.3. New table...


----------



## RLGA (Jan 3, 2017)

Group R-2 is required to be sprinklered, so that is not an issue. If you're using the 2015 IBC, look at Table 1006.3.2(1), which allows Group R-2 to have one exit as long as no more than 4 dwelling units are served by the exit per story up to three stories. The maximum common path of egress travel is 125 feet. Each sleeping room must be provided with an emergency escape and rescue opening.


----------



## HRdbarch (Jan 3, 2017)

Sadly we are in Oregon and have our own Oregon Structurally Specialty Code which has been modified slightly. Section 1006 refers to egress lighting. The section referring to number of exits I have discovered has been moved to section 1015. That is why I am so confused. Think I am figuring it out.
thanks.


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2017)

HRdbarch said:


> Sadly we are in Oregon and have our own Oregon Structurally Specialty Code which has been modified slightly. Section 1006 refers to egress lighting. The section referring to number of exits I have discovered has been moved to section 1015. That is why I am so confused. Think I am figuring it out.
> thanks.



More than likely says the same thing.

Is the oregan code on line, so anyone can look??

If so can you post a link


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2017)

Based on 2012 IBC

http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/Oregon/14_Structural/14_ORStructural_main.html


----------



## cda (Jan 3, 2017)

Maybe table 1021.2(2)?? Oregon code

Not into this one exit thing

Make that table.  1021.2(1)!!!!


----------



## steveray (Jan 4, 2017)

cda said:


> Not into this one exit thing



Thank You sprinkler lobby!


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2017)

So my one exit question is

1. Fourth floor

2. One unit

3. Distance from bedroom to rated enclosed stairwell 46 feet


Is a window in the bedroom required?????


----------



## RLGA (Jan 13, 2017)

One exit on the fourth story is not permitted. See Table 1021.2(1) in the 2012 Edition.


----------

